# py35-setuptools -- Difficulty upgrading



## kevdog (Mar 19, 2017)

Really striking out this weekend on upgrading....argh

I'm having problem installing py35-setuptools


```
[kevdog@Borg-FreeBSD-jail /usr/ports/devel/py35-setuptools]$ sudo make install
===>  Installing for py35-setuptools-32.1.0_1
===>   py35-setuptools-32.1.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.5 - found
===>  Checking if py35-setuptools already installed
===>   Registering installation for py35-setuptools-32.1.0_1
[Borg-FreeBSD-jail] Installing py35-setuptools-32.1.0_1...
pkg-static: py35-setuptools-32.1.0_1 conflicts with py35-setuptools35-32.1.0 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python3.5/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py35-setuptools
```

I don't have a /usr/local/lib/python3.5/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist file...


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 19, 2017)

see /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## kevdog (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks guys -- not sure how I was supposed to know this information but I'm glad I got it figured out.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2017)

getopt said:


> This is known and understood, but does not apply when building with Poudriere.


Build a "clean" run (-c). I had the same issue with py27-setuptools27 vs. py27-setuptools. Doing a full build (instead of the standard 'incremental') fixed the issue.


----------



## teo (Apr 1, 2017)

kevdog said:
			
		

> Thanks guys -- not sure how I was supposed to know this information but I'm glad I got it figured out.



I have seen the messages of  /usr/ports/UPDATING , and didn't fix the problem.  As I proceed to troubleshoot that error?


#`portmaster firefox-i18n`

```
===>>> Currently installed version: firefox-i18n-52.0.1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/firefox-i18n


===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/py27-setuptools from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/py27-setuptools

===>>> firefox-i18n-52.0.1 >> firefox-52.0.1,1 >> devel/cargo >> devel/cmake >> devel/jsoncpp >> devel/scons >> devel/py27-setuptools (10/61)

===>  Installing for py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1
===>  Checking if py27-setuptools already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 as automatic
Installing py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1...
pkg-static: py27-setuptools-32.1.0_1 conflicts with py27-setuptools27-32.1.0 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py27-setuptools
#
```


----------



## kevdog (Apr 3, 2017)

teo


```
pkg set -n py27-setuptools27:py27-setuptools
pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools27:devel/py27-setuptools
```


----------

